# A root beer float in a red line cup.



## VTanner62 (Feb 5, 2012)

No Photoshop used, at all. Ok, well I did resize it in PS.







Vaughn

Vaughn - Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2012)

And I just put water in my 70-200 2.8.  :meh:


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 5, 2012)

Morbid!


----------



## MK3Brent (Feb 5, 2012)

Hahaha, I really laughed at the first one. 

Good work.


----------



## tbrunke (Feb 5, 2012)

That is GREAT!  Awesome photo, and great creativity!


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 5, 2012)

A lens coffee mug?  OH YEA!!!  I gotta get me one of these!!


----------



## Railphotog (Feb 5, 2012)

MacHoot said:


> A lens coffee mug? OH YEA!!! I gotta get me one of these!!



Check out eBay for "Canon lens mug", you'll find a bunch at reasonable prices.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2012)

Railphotog said:


> MacHoot said:
> 
> 
> > A lens coffee mug? OH YEA!!! I gotta get me one of these!!
> ...



There's also a lot of Nikon versions, as well as Thermos's.


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 5, 2012)

That's great!! and a good gift idea!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2012)

What would really freak people out is to actually install your camera mount on the lens.  I've been pondering this about my Thermos..... make it so it really, truly attaches to the camera.

Then..... act like I'm shooting something.  Remove the lens from the body, open the lens cap, and pour myself a cup of hot chocolate!


----------



## jaxx419 (Feb 5, 2012)

Cool! But it looks top heavy?


----------



## VTanner62 (Feb 5, 2012)

It is a little top heavy and can tip kinda easy, but it's fun, non the less.

Vaughn - Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------

